# Gästepass gegen Fußballbildchen aus Kinderriegeln



## nik0laus (25. Juni 2012)

Hallöchen!

Da ja freiwillig niemend einen Gästepass rausrückt (ich versteh's ja), versuche ich es mal mit Handeln:

Ich hab jede Menge Doppelte aus Hanuta, kinderRiegel und Co. z.B. den Köpke oder aber auch Özil...

Wie wär's? Anfragen oder auch gleich die Codes per PN an mich ;-)

Grüße
Nikolaus


----------



## das-soll-so (25. Juni 2012)

Oh man xD seit über einem halben jahr gehört ein Hanuta, Kinderriegel oder Duplo zu meinem Nachtisch.

Und jedes mal habsch die Bilder meinem Neffen geschenkt oder sie gar weggeschmissen (ohhh noez)

Aber trotzdem viel Glück beim handeln/suchen.

ich hoffe weiter auf einen Key ^^

mfg pos


----------



## nik0laus (27. Juni 2012)

Tja, auch auf Sammelbildchen springt niemand an. Also kannste die weiter an Deinen Neffen verschenken - der hat da sicher mehr von.


----------



## Xergart (28. Juni 2012)

Mal eine bescheidene Frage,

aber sollte nicht 1 Monat nach Release jeder bis zum Sklettkönig (wie in der Beta) gratis spielen können um Diablo 3 zu testen oder hat Blizz das jetzt doch wieder gekippt?
Weil in WoW kannst du ja auch bis lvl.60 gratis zocken.


----------



## Biggii (4. Juli 2012)

in WoW kannste auch nur bis lvl 20 gratis zocken  aber in D3 verschieben die das feature wohl oder haben zuviele spieler


----------

